# New Toys!! errrr... TOOLS. :)



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So, I have been looking and looking and looking for the metal grooming comb with the 2 different spaced teeth and I knew I needed a new brush with longer bristles, cause Tillie's hair is getting so long and it is so cottony it is hard to get through. And I finally found one.. in the CAT section! :frusty: AND then I got some yummy smelling detangling spray AND I found a hand held bathing spray thing that connects to the kitchen sink so I don't have to fill up a cup a BAZILLION times when i am bathing her! LOL yipppppeeee!
So we used all the fun stuff during her grooming time today, the comb will take some time to get used to. I can't wait to give her a bath to try out the new "hose" (for lack of a better word)!!

So, WHAT gets you most excited when it comes to your havs? some people like clothes, some like toys, treats, some like grooming supplies... what floats your boat!? eace:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am constantly shopping for hair bows for top knots. I have a couple of jars of them.
I look in the baby department, children's department - my eye is always on the look out for them.

Anyone have a favorite store for hair accessories?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, ummmm, what happened to the REST of this thread!!?? weird!

I keep Tillie's bangs cut short so I can see her eyes, BUT if I did do topknots, I would just use my daughters pony tail holders! LOL Target, Walmart and even the Dollar Tree have them cheap for kids! 

AND... WHAT happened to all the other posts in this thread!? This was a great thread and I was going to post on it again...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Odd toys?

Tillie has recently developed an obssesion with plastic hangers. seriously, she will wait at the foot of the closet to see if any drop and if they do, she is in HEAVEN and RUNS off with it banging into the hallway walls. Hilarious! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We like collecting shampoos! Never can have too many! :redface:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We like collecting shampoos! Never can have too many! :redface:


Ditto! For some reason - I keep buying different kinds to try on them - but always go back to Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handlers Conditioner..... DH thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

The odd toys thread is here : http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13372


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

ls-indy said:


> Ditto! For some reason - I keep buying different kinds to try on them - but always go back to Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handlers Conditioner..... DH thinks I'm nuts!


I find myself going back to the Plum Silky as well, only with the Plum Tastic conditioner. DH knows to keep mum! ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so confused, why did the thread get split like that? weird!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> I am so confused, why did the thread get split like that? weird!!


 That is weird I thought you started another. I still trying to think what I buy a lot of. I go shopping and keep telling myself they do not need that Poor girls .
Zoey arrived smelling so good she had used paws baby shampoo apricot . Pet smart only had vanilla I bought it and zoeys HD was so disappointed did not small nearly as good.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I love any toy I can get for Ninja. His christmas toy was this:
Amazon.com: Kyjen PP01056 Hide-A-Squirrel Pet Toy, Large: Kitchen & Dining

and I must say it was a win win situation buying it. I had a blast watching him stick his face in the holes trying to get the squirrel's out LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lumi, the pet store by my house has the squirrel puzzle everytime I see it I think about getting it.

I buy so much for my monsters I have tons of shampoos and grooming stuff, Toys they love toys that move the fur real and zuzus (you have to make for sure they don't pick up the zuzu pet, the facial hair can get caught) the toys that fly. Training I always try to book a few private lessons with their regular ones. If you don't watch yourself pleasing these guys could send on to the poor house.


----------

